# Anker: Kein Sprung innerhalb Div bei Zurück-Button



## Fabian Frank (31. August 2011)

Morgen (oder eher Mittag),

bei mir befindet sich innerhalb eines Divs mehrere Anker Divs in die Content durch eine Menuleiste mit JQuery geladen wird. Wenn ich rumklicke und sich die Browserhistory mit Ankern füllt, dann der Zurück-Button betätigt wird springt er im IE, Firefox jedoch nicht zu den jeweiligen Ankern (gleiches gilt für den Next-Button im browser), im Chrome schon. Wenn ich jedoch in die Adresszeile klicke und dann Enter drücke springt er hin.

Was ist das für ein Verhalten ? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so etwas gesammelt ?

Grüße,

Fabi


----------

